# Knife - Gun



## Dec (Dec 5, 2006)

Its a gun and a knife

http://www.securityarms.com/20010315/galleryfiles/2300/2368.htm

see a video of it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULdOxgUl0ys&eurl=



-Dec


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 5, 2006)

Are you frigging kidding me!?


----------



## bydand (Dec 5, 2006)

OK I can die now, because I have seen everything.  Is it a gun that thinks its' a knife, or a knife that thinks its' a gun?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 6, 2006)

Imagine if you were opening boxes and you shot yourself! :lol2:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> Imagine if you were opening boxes and you shot yourself! :lol2:


 
I can only imagine that that would happen.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2006)

bydand said:


> OK I can die now, because I have seen everything.  Is it a gun that thinks its' a knife, or a knife that thinks its' a gun?


It's ... it's ... biweaponal ....

Good lord, is that blade even _real_???  It _looks_ plastic.  And can you even penetrate anything more than eight feet away with that thing?  

... shakes head ...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I don't get it...it's like a bayonet for Mini-Me.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Yeah, I don't get it...it's like a bayonet for Mini-Me.


:lfao:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 6, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> Are you frigging kidding me!?




I know what I am getting someone for Christmas!   :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 6, 2006)

Seriously, I think the idea of a weapon that looks like another item one might have in every day use would be nice. 

I am just not sure of this item. I would have to see it in person.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> It's ... it's ... biweaponal ....
> 
> Good lord, is that blade even _real_??? It _looks_ plastic. And can you even penetrate anything more than eight feet away with that thing?
> 
> ... shakes head ...


 
heh....that's what SHE said!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 7, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Seriously, I think the idea of a weapon that looks like another item one might have in every day use would be nice.
> 
> I am just not sure of this item. I would have to see it in person.


 
Me too....so I could laugh at it. Or laugh at you playing really mean practical jokes on people ("um....could you help me open this box...te-hee")!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of the old knife that the spetznaz was supposed to have during the old soviet era that would launch the blade from the handle and into a target.  I just think that the old soviet blade would be more effective than the .22 knife.  I think you'd have to have the blade buried in your attacker to be able to actually hit them with the round.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 7, 2006)

Reminds me of the gun blades from the Final Fantasy VII video game: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ffviii_squalls_gunblade.PNG

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gunblade-Hyperion.jpg


----------



## Dec (Dec 7, 2006)

It looks flimsy, but someone will take the concept and make something usefull out of it. 


-Dec


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 7, 2006)

Dec said:


> It looks flimsy, but someone will take the concept and make something usefull out of it.
> 
> 
> -Dec


 
It's called a bayonet.

Seriously, I joke around, but the concept of a "knife-gun" is a terrible one in my opinion. I can't think of one useful thing (besides interesting practical jokes) that such a tool could be used for.

Now _an ink pen_ that could pass through metal detectors and Xray machines that shoots a .22 round.... that could be useful for certain professions....

uh... if anybody needs me, I'll be on my shoe phone... :uhoh:


----------



## bydand (Dec 7, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> uh... if anybody needs me, I'll be on my shoe phone... :uhoh:



Did you say something?  I was in the Cone of Silence with the Chief.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2006)

theletch1 said:


> Kinda reminds me of the old knife that the spetznaz was supposed to have during the old soviet era that would launch the blade from the handle and into a target. I just think that the old soviet blade would be more effective than the .22 knife. I think you'd have to have the blade buried in your attacker to be able to actually hit them with the round.


 
absolutely those were actually pretty scary tools.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 7, 2006)

Never buy anything that can't decide what it is.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Never buy anything that can't decide what it is.


I thought the phrase was "Never DATE anything that can't decide what it is.":ultracool


----------



## Mike Hamer (Dec 9, 2006)

doc clean said:


> Reminds me of the gun blades from the Final Fantasy VII video game:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ffviii_squalls_gunblade.PNG
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gunblade-Hyperion.jpg




Sorry, I just want to avoid any confusion about the game series, but that's from Final Fantasy VIII, not VII.




.............peace


----------

